# Tombstone Weathering (video) parts 1 and 2



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

At the request of several of my fellow haunters, I completed these two videos to show some of my techniques for aging a foam tombstone.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Great looking weathering on that stone...ultra realistic, thanks for sharing your technique.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I love watching other peoples techniques, SK... thanks for such a detailed video, I really enjoyed it!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Very detailed. Thank you. The tombstone looks fantastic!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I appreciate your time and effort in making these video's. Very good information. Tombstone looks great!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great videos


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Sawtooth Jack said:


> Great looking weathering on that stone...ultra realistic, thanks for sharing your technique.


Thank You! and Thanks for watching!



Dixie said:


> I love watching other peoples techniques, SK... thanks for such a detailed video, I really enjoyed it!


Thanks Dixie, though I can hardly believe that you would have learned anything new from these.



Headless said:


> Very detailed. Thank you. The tombstone looks fantastic!


Thank You! and Thanks for watching!



The Watcher said:


> I appreciate your time and effort in making these video's. Very good information. Tombstone looks great!


Thanks. I hope you were able to find some of the info Useful.



Wildcat said:


> Great videos


Thanks!


----------

